# Illusion Audio C6 vs Other Brands



## quickaudi07 (May 19, 2010)

I know this might be a hype that everyone is jumping on Illusion Audio, I want the C12XL sub so bad, hope soon i will get it. (is out of stock almost everywhere), but whats the big hype about these mids and the component set? I would love to try something new and see where things go, I want your (ladies/gentlemen) opinions of what do you like about them and what not. Also what crossovers points have you been using on these and how much power can they really take.. I will be going active setup so no passive crossovers are needed

Thanks for Advice and one more thing, if you would go with other brand, what would it be if not Illusion Audio, I'm sure I will hear Morel, which i had them and sold them. Also Hybrid Audio will come to a table... < Never heard of them.


Carbon C6 | Illusion Audio


----------



## quality_sound (Dec 25, 2005)

Other than my old QSD sets, they've been my favorites. VERY smooth, good midbass, and a great tweeter than blends all of the best qualities of silk and metal tweeters. My new car has more room so I can size up to 8s or I'd keep mine. 

Sent from my Moto X using Tapatalk


----------



## "that boy asad" (Feb 15, 2008)

I too want to know what the take on the Illusion Audio C6 components are compared to Hybrid, Dynaudio Ecotec 242, and Audison K6?


----------



## turbo5upra (Oct 3, 2008)

I've judged a car with Illusion gear in it and it was 2 thumbs up.... sorry I can't be of help as to what all it was...


----------



## UNBROKEN (Sep 25, 2009)

I don't think it's so "hype" as it is the stuff is just that good. The XL series subs will take on anything on the market...the cars that are winning with their component sets left and right should tell you that Illusion is the real deal.


----------



## moparman79 (Jan 31, 2008)

quickaudi07 said:


> I know this might be a hype that everyone is jumping on Illusion Audio, I want the C12XL sub so bad, hope soon i will get it. (is out of stock almost everywhere), but whats the big hype about these mids and the component set? I would love to try something new and see where things go, I want your (ladies/gentlemen) opinions of what do you like about them and what not. Also what crossovers points have you been using on these and how much power can they really take.. I will be going active setup so no passive crossovers are needed
> 
> Thanks for Advice and one more thing, if you would go with other brand, what would it be if not Illusion Audio, I'm sure I will hear Morel, which i had them and sold them. Also Hybrid Audio will come to a table... < Never heard of them.
> 
> ...


Since others failed to answer your questions I will try to give you my take on them. I liked using them due to their slim size to fit in locations that other mid bass drivers have clearance issues. I've used them in passive setup and active setupspower I've used on them were 120 watts on each mid and tweet. I've heard others on the forum that has given the tweeters around 200 watts and 300 watts on the mids for the extra headroom. The tweeter has good detailed pretty smooth and laid back for a metal tweeter. The mids had good output given that they are slim and having smaller magnet on the front. Maybe I never got to see the earth shattering output due to me only giving the mids only 120-150 Watts. For crossover points on the mid bass I had them set at 73hz- 4050hz. For the tweeters 4000hz. Since your going active you still have to buy them with crossovers.
unless a dealer is willing to just sell you the tweets and mids only. 

If I could go with a brand that different it would be Ground Zero components. yes I'm a dealer for the brand that's not the reason I would use them. At first i was like never heard of this brand and was hesitant to even try the brand out. Once I got some of the component in test out I was pleased with the build quality and performance. The quality was what you would see on much higher costing component sets. The install I've done with the uranium components passive and active on a current build has been as good as performance as I had with other brands that cost twice as much. But I do give a slight edge
to the carbon tweets on overall detail compared to the Uranium's. But that's a $400 set of components compared to the $1k components. The nuclear
would be the set I would compare them to performance wise. They cost $190 more then the c6 components but definitely performs better then the c6 components I've install passive or active. I did the nuclear in a passive setup. The thing I like about GZ component's they all are available in active set. So no need to pay for something that's just going to set in a box. I'm very happy with the performance and flexibility of their components. Have yet to have a issue with component failure. I hope I was able to answer your questions.


----------



## moparman79 (Jan 31, 2008)

The important thing to remember is the install of the components in the best possible locations to reach their full potential.


----------



## bassfromspace (Jun 28, 2016)

....


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

having done about gosh..what..30-40 sets of the carbon comps (hard to believe its been that long) here is my opinion:

I would not single out the speaker as some sort of standard and compare it to all comers. I think it is a very good performer in its price bracket with some unique capabilities.

the shallowness is whats great about these speakers in that if you are almost guranteed to be able to fit them into any car door. 

the output of these midbass is very good, on par with a "normal" 6.5" driver of similar price and quality. keeping in mind that these arent really "shallow" drivers, but "backwards" drivers, they retain their travel and despite a small magnet, they are Neo so the power they provide is again, comparable to a bigger ferrite driver.

the tweeter for me, is my favorite part of the set, i hate metal dome tweeters with a passion, and prefer something far more natural and smooth, but from the very first set i did three years ago to now, i have yet to find a scenario that i didnt find myself liking these tweeters. in all sorts of installs, aiming angles, music genres, they seem to be really really good at being neutral, balanced and easy to tune. their ability to go low also is impressive and helps with a two way system with a wide separation between the drivers.

for crossover points, in a two way c6 config, i do the midbass from 70-80hz up to around 2000-2300, and the tweeter i generally pick up from 2300-2500 at 12db. i cant remember off the top of my head, but the passive xover i think is at 2khz or 2.2khz at 12db?

anyway, these are great drivers, other speakers for me in the same price/performance category include seas lotus, morel hybrids, etc, we like to use them because we never have to worry about "hmmm can these fit in the doors" 

but again, i hate hypes, and these are not world changing inventions or anything like that, they are very good speakers that worth a consideration if you are in the price range


----------



## moparman79 (Jan 31, 2008)

I guess the big thing you need to look at rather then brand and what others are using is your budget price you want to stay in. What set will give you the best performance for you budget and the install location in that car. That how I decide or recommended what to install in a system. Maybe a lot of people on here use the illusion c6 for good performance, limited space in mounting location and don't want to sacrifice the performance with other brand options.


----------



## quality_sound (Dec 25, 2005)

"that boy asad" said:


> I too want to know what the take on the Illusion Audio C6 components are compared to Hybrid, Dynaudio Ecotec 242, and Audison K6?


I've owned all of these but the Audisons. The Dyns need a **** ton of power and are more laid back. The Hybrids were just...off. I can't really explain it. If it was Dyn Esotars I'd go that route. Of these, the C6s are easily my favorites.


----------



## tyroneshoes (Mar 21, 2006)

I think the tweeter on the illusion set is fantastic but I am a fan a good metal domes like GM and the QSDs as well. Only reason I didnt use them is I have 6x9 opening with 4" depth in the doors and the tweeters dont fit in my pods due to being smaller than esbs. 

I would have loved the keep the tweeters. they sounded fantastic at 2k 24db. I didnt bother installing the mids because I had id xs69s installed and I didnt want to make baffles if the tweets didnt fit. So I just sent the c6 out today to a new lucky owner.


----------



## LaserSVT (Feb 1, 2009)

Here is a bunch of useless info. I have been doing audio installation going on 25 years but got out of it about 6 years ago, bad back and fat has hindered my ability and want to flex myself under dashes.
Anyway, I have tried almost everything. Well almost everything from before 5 years ago. Ive had MB Quarts when MBQuart was a name to have and had them in every single flavor, Boston Acoustics in LF, Pro, ProSE, Z (didn't really like the Z60) and Infinity in all flavors including Beta, MMats, Morel, Memphis, Dayton etc etc. 
My single favorite setup was in an 89 Caprice x-cop car I did in 92 or 93. I built 1/2" MDF boxes on the doors with an Infinity Beta 6.5", OZ Audio 5.25" and Infinity EMIT 2" ribbon tweeters with whatever MB Quarts best 3 way x-over was at the time. Power was a solid 300 per side from an MTX 4300 that was a blatant cheater amp made specifically for an MTX factory demo car. The sound that car made could bring tears to your eyes and every instrument sounded just as it should. Tracks from Seal would always make you think he was sitting on your lap.
Unfortunately all those speakers are no longer made so I have never been able to duplicate that sound again.
Reading what people say on here about them I have high hopes these will best simulate what I once had. They may not be the best but they appear to be dang close. So I ordered a set. No way I could afford $1000 but fortunately I found an unwanted set on this forum that since they came from Coppertone and then the next owner never installed them I have no doubt they will be like new.
When they show up Tuesday I will be doing the install Wednesday. I need to add some more mat to the door, add some foam rings and upgrade my main power wire to the 450/4 amp but will be sure to give a full opinion on them after they show up. They will be semi tortured as I only have 150 per door but I listen to a wide and strange variety of music and music I am very familiar with through my Boston Pro60s. 
I am a novice now though so the review will be from a novices ears. I do not have any fancy DSP abilities in my truck. Only a Pioneer DEH-P8400BH that's EQ is set pretty flat and will use its 63hz high pass on them as well as its 63hz low pass on my Daytons with my only outboard processor being an Audio Control ESP-2.
So it may not be as articulate as other reviews and wont be with Sheffield labs recordings as I have none and unfortunately I run almost everything off the USB flash drive now but I still have a few bought CDs to throw in from Blues Traveler, Genesis, DJ Quick, Zepplin, Floyd and the like so I can listen to uncompressed music. 

Look for a noobz review latter this week. 


PS: Besides the smoking deal I got on the C6 the reason I chose them over the HSK165XL or the HAT or the Focal Utopias or the Morels is due to the tweeter. Something intriguing about a tweeter that if its base metals were in powder form they would kill you in a bad way. 
That being said I am worried about their midbass output. I like a solid kick in the 80-160 hz range and for whatever reason these just don't strike me as being able to do it well, here is to hoping I am really wrong.


----------



## quickaudi07 (May 19, 2010)

Thank you all for your input and your experience with Illusion Audio. I was thinking of switching my mids out, I really like my scan speak tweeters in active setup, I was thinking of getting little louder mids, but my Helix sound really good and i have no complain, I have well over 250 w rms to each side and they are just simply kicking  

I just wanted to see what others have to really say about them and whats the big deal that everyone is jumping on Illusion Audio, I know the sub is out of a kind, i just didn't know whats so special about the mid drivers...  

Thank you all for shearing your experience once again.


----------



## sirbOOm (Jan 24, 2013)

I've heard a few well-done Hybrid cars and one Illusion C6 car (a Mini Cooper; also had an Illusion subwoofer). Of the 5 cars, the Illusion car stood out as the best sounding, IMO, and it was only a two-way and the tweeters were cross-firing in the a-pillar, no on-axis ugliness. I was really impressed and if my own dealer sold them, they'd be in my top 3 (probably against Morel somethings and Hertz Milles) and I'd put money on them winning the contest (especially if I had mounting depth issues).


----------



## quickaudi07 (May 19, 2010)

sirbOOm said:


> I've heard a few well-done Hybrid cars and one Illusion C6 car (a Mini Cooper; also had an Illusion subwoofer). Of the 5 cars, the Illusion car stood out as the best sounding, IMO, and it was only a two-way and the tweeters were cross-firing in the a-pillar, no on-axis ugliness. I was really impressed and if my own dealer sold them, they'd be in my top 3 (probably against Morel somethings and Hertz Milles) and I'd put money on them winning the contest (especially if I had mounting depth issues).


Thank you for your input.


----------



## teldzc1 (Oct 9, 2009)

I've been running the tweeter for the last 4 months or so. My previous tweeter were the Seas Lotus Ref. At first I didn't like them. The two are very different sounding. However after some tuning I am really liking them. They don't have as much body on the low end as the Seas but in the upper ranges they seem more detailed and airy. I wouldn't call the Seas dark and I wouldn't call the Illusion bright but compared to each other that's how they sound. In the end is a great tweeter.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A using Tapatalk


----------

